# [WORKAROUND] Ho installato samba4 (forzatamente)

## bandreabis

ed ora non posso più stampare.

smb porta la cpu al 100%, la ventola va a mille e non succede altro.

Cosa può essere?

Ho sempre evitato l'upgrade perché non potevo più stampare, ma ora è molto peggio con entrambe le versioni disponibili.

Non ho cartelle condivise ma solo una stampante da usare tramite samba.

Suggerimenti?

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## sabayonino

ciao , non utilizzo samba per cui posso solo fare deduzioni :

flag CUPS è abilitato in samba ?

----------

## bandreabis

Ho letto che samba 4.3 e 3.6 sono alla fine della loro vita.

Allora ho smascherato la versione Hard Masked 4.5.3.

Funziona senza problemi.

EDIT: sì, cups è abilitato.

----------

